Ask HN: Which browser has annotation capibility? - botw
======
J-dawg
There is a Chrome extension for Genius. I haven't tried it yet but I've always
liked the idea

[http://genius.com/web-annotator](http://genius.com/web-annotator)

~~~
botw
That is not how I expect annotation works. I expect annotation is an
(text/image) overlay on top on the webpage, not something hidden on side.

------
mtmail
Microsoft Edge has an annotation feature

~~~
botw
Microsoft Edge only works on Windows 10. I am on Windows 7 and don't see a
need to upgrade to Windows 10 in the near future.

